# General > General Chat >  Walking dead Observations , Please comment

## SemperFi

Ok , the show is pretty good , I like the BBC show Survivors better, but this is ok, what I dont understand is this , why do they drive a 1975 POS Winnabago ? I mean everyone is dead right? why not drive one of those $500,000 motorhomes ? same with the car a 1973 jeep wagoneer , please Id be driving a Hummer or a Mercedes SUV! The guy on the motorcycle , rides this klunkity POS , why not stop in at a Harley Shop and get a brand new Eletraglide? I personally think it has to do with budgets for the show, I could be wrong , but I wouldnt driving anyof that trash , I wouldnt stuck with the guns they have either , I would have hit every gun shop I could find , I do like the crossbow though! Those "good ol boys" Cops dont re-load? are you kidding me? 

Please list your observations this could be fun!

----------


## Sparky93

Wish I got AMC because I have not seen the show yet.

----------


## letslearntogether47

I've watched a few episodes,but missed this last Sunday as we had no power.
I missed like the first few weeks.But it does seem odd that they don't reinforce the vehicles so they can push traffic out of the way.
And plow through zombies of coarse.

----------


## Pal334

Here is a link to watch past episodes if you are interested

http://series-cravings.info/watch-th...ng-dead-online

----------


## Rick

I had about the best laugh I've had in a while over the swimmer scene. Old T-Dog deadpanned it perfectly. Great line. The pregnancy is just one step over the line for me. Too danged much drama. They can't finish 6 problems before the writer throws three more at them. They could slow that down a tad.

----------


## SemperFi

Its turning into Little house on the Prairie (with a few zombies)!

----------


## Winter

Plot twists are great to me. I can't wait to see which one of the villians, Shane or Merle, kills the other one. 

Merle will be back next week. He's 'ornery.

----------


## SARKY

There are deuce and a halfs everywhere....there are .50 BMG (M-2) with ammo everywhere. Turn the 2.5 ton trucks into armor upped gun trucks! you can carry a lot of ammo and other supplies. With 2 gun trucks and one supply/personal up armored truck, you have redundancy in parts, plenty of ground clearance (and zombie crushing ability) and more than enough room for food, fuel and other supplies.

----------


## canid

the pregnancy is to address the nature of the situation and it's implications for the human species.

----------


## Sparky93

Okay, so I downloaded the first five episodes and was on the edge of my seat the whole time. The suspense in episode one nearly killed me when he woke up and didn't know what was going on. And when he came around the corner in Atlanta and there was a horde of zombies and he had to dive into the tank! I think I spent most the time sittin on the edge of my seat, but if I were him I think I would have checked for fuel in that tank. I don't know the first thing about how to fire one of those up but I would of at least tried, couldn't of really hurt any to try at least.

So far I have watched the first three episodes, four and five will be tomorrow....

----------


## crashdive123

I'm not a zombie show aficionado, but I've enjoyed the show for what it is - entertainment.

----------


## Rick

> the pregnancy is to address the nature of the situation and it's implications for the human species.


You're one of them artsy fartsy guys aren't you?

----------


## canid

that depends: are electrical fires art?

----------


## Rick

I typically don't look for the metaphorical message in your standard zombie movie. I don't ponder for hours over the writer's use of hyperbole or some surreptitious message. I generally just sit down with my cricket bat, give a good belch as a starter and enjoy.

----------


## SemperFi

the first season was alot better , now that they have made it out of the city , its more a drama than a SyFy show , the actions has stalled , it needs to pick up or it will be deleted soon

----------


## canid

oh; there's plenty more action ahead if they don't abandon the comic completely.

----------


## wetzel

I don't have cable, but have been watching season one on netflix.  Thanks for turning me onto it guys.  Its fairly enjoyable to watch an end of life as we know it.

----------


## Rick

Be careful. I understand there are subliminal messages in the Netflix version that will turn you into a Zombie...........Ooooh, brains.........

----------


## Winnie

http://www.interbent.com/warning-zom...ns-collection/

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.




Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## letslearntogether47

One thing about this show.
It can give you some pretty intense nightmares.

----------


## Sarge47

I liked last weeks episode where they found Rick down the well and tried getting him out...wait...that wasn't Rick?  Ooops, my bad!   :Blush:   :Creepy:   :Whistling:   :Innocent:   :Sneaky2: 

Well now, 1st, every week there seems to be a "gross-out" scene.  Also, what's up with "Farmer john," the Vet? Anybody else suspicious of his behavior?  I'm betting he's got some "zombiefied" relatives stashed somewhere in that barn...and just who was the guy in the well and how'd he get there?   Hmmm... :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

What were you watching? Rick was busy bleeding out. They did mention the "generator shack out back" so they answered the question about the lights.

----------


## canid

i thought they made it pretty evident that the guy in the well fell in. they did a good job of making him waterlogged, but i thought he should have been more pruny too.

----------


## Sarge47

> What were you watching? Rick was busy bleeding out. They did mention the "generator shack out back" so they answered the question about the lights.


I could have sworn that guy down the well was wearing a thong!  Maybe they could have bought him off with a couple of Twinkies!    :Innocent:   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

Ooh. Oh. Joke. I get it. Thong, twinkie. (cough).

----------


## JPGreco

> There are deuce and a halfs everywhere....there are .50 BMG (M-2) with ammo everywhere. Turn the 2.5 ton trucks into armor upped gun trucks! you can carry a lot of ammo and other supplies. With 2 gun trucks and one supply/personal up armored truck, you have redundancy in parts, plenty of ground clearance (and zombie crushing ability) and more than enough room for food, fuel and other supplies.


AMEN!  With that kind of artillery I just might start hunting zombies.  Not much use in trying to rebuild with the zombie threat always present.

As for issues with the show, I missed the most recent episode as well, but I sure as hell wouldn't have every light in the house on at night with zombies running around.  Oh yeah, they closed the gate, guess that keeps zombies out.

----------


## Rick

I want to see just one Fred Astaire zombie go dancing down the interstate. Maybe Bill Murray like he was in Zombieland. I think it would be really cool if they ran into Shaun from Shaun of the Dead just walking down the highway with a cricket bat or maybe with Ed already a zombie and a chain around his neck leading him down the road. Humor! We need humor!

----------


## Sparky93

I want to know how a horde of zombie over takes a tank! There are tanks and humvees everywhere and I don't see how something that has a top speed of "shuffle" could over take a tank.

----------


## Rick

Never read the story of the tortoise and the hare did you? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YubN1MPVN-4

----------


## canid

> I want to know how a horde of zombie over takes a tank! There are tanks and humvees everywhere and I don't see how something that has a top speed of "shuffle" could over take a tank.


that might just be more fuel for the tank out of gas idea. i mean; the driver probably didn't off himself out of boredom.

----------


## m1k3dasa1nt

Haven't heard of the walking dead show.  I pray any mention of the One Nine is done tastefully.  I may be way off base but that's what comes to mind.  Forgive me if I don't research it.

----------


## letslearntogether47

It seems police officers with shot guns and rifles are better at holding off walkers than the military.

Why do dead bodies in houses and cars have flies and stink.But dead bodies walking around put out no odor or attract flys?

----------


## natertot

> Why do dead bodies in houses and cars have flies and stink.But dead bodies walking around put out no odor or attract flys?


The zombies do have an odor. Several times, people have covered there noses upon killing one. Also, last season, there was an episode called "Guts" where they touched base on scent.

----------


## Sarge47

> ...what's up with "Farmer john," the Vet? Anybody else suspicious of his behavior?  I'm betting he's got some "zombiefied" relatives stashed somewhere in that barn...


Yep!  Thought so!   :Smartass:

----------


## Phaedrus

It's a pretty crappy show.  I watched the first season but so far nothing has happened that they didn't steal from "28 Days Later."  If that's all they've got I'll just watch the movie again.  And what a weak cast.  The writing is even worse.  I wanted so badly to like this show but it's a steaming turd IMOHO.

----------


## Rick

Sarge - You hit the Zombie on the head with that one. Get it? Hit the Zombie....anyway. I don't know about you but my good friend Daryl is an hombre not to be messed with. Arrow shot, gun shot, falls down a cliff...twice....attacked by two zombies and still comes out victorious. I had visions of Caesar giving him a joyous thumbs up as he stood in the middle of the Coliseum with dead tigers and gladiators scattered about. Anybody that can pull an arrow out of their own body and use it to drop the enemy I want on my side during the great Apocalypse....red neck or not.

----------


## Sarge47

> I don't know about you but my good friend Daryl is an hombre not to be messed with. Arrow shot, gun shot, falls down a cliff...twice....attacked by two zombies and still comes out victorious. I had visions of Caesar giving him a joyous thumbs up as he stood in the middle of the Coliseum with dead tigers and gladiators scattered about. Anybody that can pull an arrow out of their own body and use it to drop the enemy I want on my side during the great Apocalypse....red neck or not.


Daryl rocks!  I'd want him with me in a SHTF situation for sure!  He doesn't mess around;   :Thumbs Up:  don't know about his "other brother Daryl!"   :Yes:   Best scene this week, Daryl comes out of his hallucination state to find the image of his brother has been replaced with a real Zombie trying to eat his foot!   :Scared:   ("Ah c'mon!  Quit pulling my leg!"  get it?)  Like the "ears on a string" necklace.I suspect they'll all be the rage soon!   :Yes:

----------


## Curt

I think we have gotten off track with this conversation.  We were talking about transportation.  With no electricity and the difficulty in pumping gas, I suggest we build a chariot type vehicle with the horse yolks in the middle, between the chariots.  We then lasso up a bunch of those dead fellas and yolk em up so they are chasing the humans in the front chariot.  Kind of like dangling a carrot in front of them that they will never catch.

----------


## BENESSE

Why not just cut to the chase and yoke the zombies?

----------


## rebel

...or, flintstone mobile.

----------


## Rick

All they really need to do is nail one foot to the ground. The Zombies would walk in circles and never be a threat. Problem solved. True survivors can think outside the box.

----------


## SemperFi

@curt , ever notice how they got vehicles on Gilligans island , but could never build a boat that floated! Aside from that ,last nights episode caught my interest again , the beginning kinda showed what happened , didnt explain how the zombies became but it did show the beginning with the military bombing (Atlanta, then again those could've of just been the regular police choppers flying around ), and the ending left alot of suspense as to what lies ahead!

----------


## Rick

I think the best line I've heard so far was when Maggie shot Daryl. She and Dale were sitting and talking and she said, "I shot Daryl", to which Dale replied,

"Don't be too hard on yourself. We've all wanted to shoot Daryl."

----------


## canid

that line made me laugh; even being pretty sure that punch line was coming.

----------


## Curt

> @curt , ever notice how they got vehicles on Gilligans island , but could never build a boat that floated! Aside from that ,last nights episode caught my interest again , the beginning kinda showed what happened , didnt explain how the zombies became but it did show the beginning with the military bombing (Atlanta, then again those could've of just been the regular police choppers flying around ), and the ending left alot of suspense as to what lies ahead!


they were a pretty helpless bunch for as resourceful as they were.

----------


## JPGreco

Ok, I have a question.  I've been watching and the last few episodes on the farm with the walkers in the barn.  Well, hershal(sic) calls them people.  Great, they are either dead or alive, and dead is easy.  Alive is the difficult thing.  So...

If it was discovered that the walkers were sick, a virus, would you want to help them?  And I'm talking months after the infestation started so you know they've been rotting and gnawing on other people.  Would you try to wrangle them up and cure them?

I don't think I could.  How would they feel, skin falling off and knowing they ate people.  I'd say put them down and save the cure for any newly bit victims who haven't eaten other people yet.

----------


## JPGreco

Ok, and now that the most recent episode is over, that hershal guy is an @$$%*!(

----------


## natertot

> Ok, I have a question.  I've been watching and the last few episodes on the farm with the walkers in the barn.  Well, hershal(sic) calls them people.  Great, they are either dead or alive, and dead is easy.  Alive is the difficult thing.  So...
> 
> If it was discovered that the walkers were sick, a virus, would you want to help them?  And I'm talking months after the infestation started so you know they've been rotting and gnawing on other people.  Would you try to wrangle them up and cure them?
> 
> I don't think I could.  How would they feel, skin falling off and knowing they ate people.  I'd say put them down and save the cure for any newly bit victims who haven't eaten other people yet.


Even if it was a virus and you cured them, they woud die again within seconds. You can't tell me that once they are cured taht they would live anyway when they are missing so much flesh and organs. Not too mention the infection immediately there from the rot. 

I always wondered what one would look like after dumping a bucket of Hydrogen Peroxide on it. Oh the bubbles!

----------


## Rick

If they find a cure for the zombie virus I'm going to invest heavily in band-aid stocks.

----------


## crashdive123

and Pepto Bismal.  Once they realize what they've been eating..........

----------


## letslearntogether47

I find the walkers to be very much like the occupy movement.

----------


## Doyle

> I think the best line I've heard so far was when Maggie shot Daryl. She and Dale were sitting and talking and she said, "I shot Daryl", to which Dale replied,
> 
> "Don't be too hard on yourself. We've all wanted to shoot Daryl."


Ahaha! Best line, gotta love Dale. Too bad for the girl, shes zombified.

----------


## SemperFi

@letslearntogether47  hahahahaha , I agree 100% and any infestation of vermin needs to be exterminated!

----------


## Rick

Now that Shane has shown his true colors will he banished from the tribe or is he destined to become the new leader? And what about Dale?! Will he poke Shane in the eye with a sharp stick or just accept his lot in life? And who found Sophia? Will Herschel still believe that a vaccine will bring those "people" back to life...even with their heads blown off? And how the heck is Morgan and Duane fairing back in Rick's hometown? And where, oh where, is Merle? This is turning into such a.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

> @letslearntogether47  hahahahaha , I agree 100% and any infestation of vermin needs to be exterminated!


Really?  People need to be killed for standing up for something they believe in?  Huh.

----------


## Rick

Only if you stand up high enough to clear whatever you're hiding behind.

----------


## letslearntogether47

I think that Carol and Daryl will pair up now that Sophia is dead.It's quite obvious that she like him.

----------


## Rick

Can you pickle a zombie after you kill it? Daryl is pretty handy with wilderness stuff. Maybe he'll just pickle Sophia and set her in the back of the RV. That will probably win points with Carol. He could attach some strings and make her a marionette. He could make her a puppet but that would be really gross.

----------


## letslearntogether47

I hoped that they would find Sophia alive.After all Daryl went through some serious chit looking for her.

----------


## hossthehermit

I still ain't seen this show, I don't have tv control here. My wife don't like zombies she likes vampires. I control the remote on Sunday afternoons during football season, that's all

----------


## Rick

I'm thinkin' ole' Herchel is in for a world class azz chewin' for not tellin' about Sophia. Daryl is gonna be none too happy to find out he got thrown down the mountain twice, stabbed and shot and nearly gnawed on for naught. He didn't even get to keep the ears!

----------


## crashdive123

I'm betting he blames it on Otis.

----------


## Rick

Dead guys are always good to blame I don't care what the circumstances. Say, for instance, you're standing in a bank holding...or....$20,000 or so and there's a dead guy layin' on the floor. And just then the police walk in. That would be a good time to point at the dead guy and say, "It's his fault but I wrestled the money from him," OR "It's his fault he forced me to hold it." 

Or you're at a funeral home and you happen to pass gas at the wrong time. Just point at the dead guy and slowly shake your head with a disgusted look on your face and then tell you're wife after the funeral that it really wasn't me...I mean you. You know what I mean. 

Anywhoo.....I think you can see how that might be to Herchel's advantage.

----------


## letslearntogether47

Do you think that Shane,given the chance,would take out Herchel?

----------


## natertot

> Do you think that Shane,given the chance,would take out Herchel?


Shane is a "Whatever the He!! it takes" kind of person. He doesn't need a chance. He will simply wipe out anyone who stands in his way of accomplishing his objective. So far, Rick has been pretty good at keeping Shane at bay. After the last episode, I really think Rick is losing his ability there. 

If you saw the preview for the next show, you will see that Hershel does place the blame on Otis for Sophia. What I don't get is that Otis knew as well they were looking for a little girl. Why didn't he say anything to the group about it to close the case. Also, I believe that Otis would have informed Hershel of any new walkers being added to the barn since Hershel is as tight as he is. If Hershel knew, why didn't he tell the group? He has been wanting them to go ASAP and letting them know of Sophia would have gotten the group out of there as soon as Carl healed.

----------


## SemperFi

@1stimestar  Just exactly what is it that they are standing up for? All of them have cell phones , cell phone service with internet , computers , tablets , all are are made from greedy corporations , that do business with the greedy banks they are accusing of such atrocities , I see them crying about theres no jobs ,but everywhere I go theres "help wanted signs , sure your not gonna make $100k a year , but its doubtful if any of these "college kids" ever made any money in the first place , sure theres a few middle aged folks out there ,college professors who've been given leave , I think they call it a sabbatical, beside wasting millions of dollars from the cities who in turn will have to raise taxes to pay for these losers , just what is it that they stand for? In Tulsa they did a study and not ONE OCCUPUYER is even from Tulsa! This kinda bull**** needs to stop ,!

----------


## letslearntogether47

> Shane is a "Whatever the He!! it takes" kind of person. He doesn't need a chance. He will simply wipe out anyone who stands in his way of accomplishing his objective. So far, Rick has been pretty good at keeping Shane at bay. After the last episode, I really think Rick is losing his ability there. 
> 
> If you saw the preview for the next show, you will see that Hershel does place the blame on Otis for Sophia. What I don't get is that Otis knew as well they were looking for a little girl. Why didn't he say anything to the group about it to close the case. Also, I believe that Otis would have informed Hershel of any new walkers being added to the barn since Hershel is as tight as he is. If Hershel knew, why didn't he tell the group? He has been wanting them to go ASAP and letting them know of Sophia would have gotten the group out of there as soon as Carl healed.


I think you are right on with Shane being a (horray for me,screw you) kind of guy.Not sure what would happen if Shane and Rick got into it.But Shane did tell Dale to back off,that Rick was like a brother.I'm surprised that Glenn didn't see Sophia in the barn.But I guess he was just shocked at there being walkers in there.

----------


## Rick

> all are are made from greedy corporations , that do business with the greedy banks


  Institutions can not have emotion or possess human traits. They have a culture and they have operational morals but not emotions. It is the responsibility of every corporate leader to create profit and wealth for the corporation and, hence, themselves. It's called the American Dream. It's called Capitalism. If it is not illegal and you don't like it then contact those that represent you and ask them to change the rules. If what they do is illegal then the system will catch them, eventually, and those within the corporation that are responsible will be held accountable. We've seem many, many examples of this during the current down cycle. The wheels of justice, as they say, turn slowly but they do, none-the-less, turn.

----------


## letslearntogether47

Does anybody else find it strange that there's no dog/dogs in show?
I mean talk about the ultimate walker warning system.Certainly there has to be lots of strays as well.Not all of them could have fallen victim to the walkers.

----------


## Rick

The writers probably haven't considered it. I'm not aware of many farms that don't have at least mutt runnin' around so I'm surprised old Herschel didn't have one or two and I know he wouldn't feed THEM to the walkers. You don't see many animals at all. A couple of horses that needed to be in the script, the deer that got the kid shot and that's about it. Out of all those cars and trucks on the highway you'd have thought there would have been little lap yappers runnin' around all over the place. I would have thought there would have been packs running around Atlanta. No cows, no birds, no nothin'.

----------


## crashdive123

Dogs may have been on the menu early.  None of the survivors look like they've missed too many meals.

----------


## glockcop

> Really?  People need to be killed for standing up for something they believe in?  Huh.


No, not at all but the really stupid ones should definately "sit down more" and "stand up" less. I wonder when the idea will occure to them to go "occupy" an unemployment line? Probably when their parents stop providing for their existance. OK Rick, you can delete my post now  :Smile: . Back to zombies......

----------


## Chris

And I believe the walkers would have eaten the dogs too.

I think the writing on this show has gotten slightly better in season 2, as opposed to season 1. They did everything wrong in season 1. 

Though, in season 2, they are not as of yet cured of stupidity. Why do they keep going back to this stupid pharmacy for just one or two things? Why not take everything, so you no longer need to go back?

----------


## letslearntogether47

> You don't see many animals at all. A couple of horses that needed to be in the script, the deer that got the kid shot and that's about it.


Daryl did stick a squirrel to a tree with his crossbow.
And then ate it Bear Gryles style.lol

----------


## Rick

Oh, yeah. He did! forgot about that. After he rolled around on it a bit and splashed it in the creek beneath him. That was probably some good squirrel.

----------


## letslearntogether47

So who would you like to see die next season?
For me it would be Dale.Anybody that wants to bury guns is a nut case.
He's much worse than Shane when it comes to power hungry.He also has a twisted interest in Andrea.
Your thoughts?

----------


## SemperFi

theres gonna be a new show coming this fall call the "Walking Occupuyers" they'll just roam aimlessly sending twitter posts and facebook entries using mommy and daddys credit card to make purchases at best buy and wal-mart , fortunately us rednecks will be out there (by the way according to the Homeland security department a redneck = Terrorist , just to clarify things for ya) , and it will be easy pickings , because everyone know a pacifist isnt a moving target!

----------


## natertot

Dale plays too many mind games. I agree with the burial of the gun thing.
Andrea is stepping up to becoming a true survivor, but her suicidal underlyings also have me concerned.
Shane is a true survivor, but he is also a risk of safety to the group.
Darryl is a true survivor as well, but I think he is on the verge of losing his sanity.
Rick is the glue of the group, but his leadership is starting to slack just a tad.
Lorie being pregnant is a huge liability and she possesses no special skill set.
Carl is at the age where he is picking things up and has potential.
I forget the name of the black guy, He seems to go with the flow and pulls his weight with what the group decides.
And the asain guy is smart, fast, agile, and under utilized.

Considering all this, my pick would have to be Dale. He plays too many mind games and doesn't contribute to the group other than standing watch. In a crisis, he is slow and with is age I'm sure there are some health issues arising.

At first I thought Lori being pregnant and the liability that brings. She does pull her weight with camp chores however. A bigger concern would be that her death will hinder Rick and his already decreasing ability to lead. This could lead to a group division. I also think it would hinder Carl from getting to his full potential since he is at an impressionable age.

----------


## Rick

I missed last night's episode so you guys have some info I don't have. I'll have to pick that up on reruns or online. Here's my read without last nights update. 

Dale is smarter than you guys are giving him credit for. He's a good read of people, which is an asset if the people aren't zombies of course. I don't think he was burying the guns just hiding them from Shane. Dumb move I agree because of what could happen but he's got Shane's number and knew there was going to be trouble. It also gave the writers a way of pitting him against Shane one on one with no one else around. I haven't made my mind up on his view toward Andrea yet. I want to think that he's really concerned because of her past mental state but he might have designs of his own, too. 

Shane is bad news across the board. Lori was a score for him. Nothing more and his treatment of Otis is pretty indicative of who he really is. The real hero in all this is Daryl. It will be interesting to see if Daryl and Shane face off or even T-Dog and Shane.

----------


## letslearntogether47

Anybody watch the marathon Saturday?

----------


## letslearntogether47

"The real hero in all this is Daryl. It will be interesting to see if Daryl and Shane face off or even T-Dog and Shane."

Honestly,I think the real hero is Glenn.He basically has saved Rick and half the group a few times.
Maybe an unsung hero.

----------


## natertot

> "The real hero in all this is Daryl. It will be interesting to see if Daryl and Shane face off or even T-Dog and Shane."
> 
> Honestly,I think the real hero is Glenn.He basically has saved Rick and half the group a few times.
> Maybe an unsung hero.


I agree with your thoughts on Glenn. Person for person, I think Glenn is the best one in the group. He shows a good moral compass, is very intelligent, he's fast and agile, steps up when called upon, very courageous, and tries to avoid politics. Glenn is my boy!

----------


## letslearntogether47

> He shows a good moral compass, is very intelligent, he's fast and agile, steps up when called upon, very courageous, and tries to avoid politics. Glenn is my boy!


I thought it was awesome how Glenn waited for a nod from Maggie before partaking in the barn walkers shooting.

----------


## Sarge47

My wife gets "spoilers" from some website or other; it's going to get a lot worse.  The group will face peril in an abandoned prison, kiss several of them goodbye!   :W00t:

----------


## Sparky93

> My wife gets "spoilers" from some website or other; it's going to get a lot worse.  The group will face peril in an abandoned prison, kiss several of them goodbye!


Dangit Sarge, I didn't need to know that!

----------


## letslearntogether47

Just an observation.
But if the walkers eat,they must crap.........just saying.
Otherwise there would be some very bloated walkers.Besides,the walker that Rick and Daryl disected to look in the stomach had a semi-digested 
possum in there.

----------


## Rick

Maybe that's why they run so slow. You can't run fast when you gotta go. If you do you won't have to go any more.

----------


## letslearntogether47

> Maybe that's why they run so slow. You can't run fast when you gotta go. If you do you won't have to go any more.


Maybe that's why all the pretends was off the shelves in the pharmacy that Glenn and Maggie go to.lol

----------


## crashdive123

Nah....after they eat everything just falls out.

----------


## letslearntogether47

So,season 3 starts this Sunday 2/12.
Just curious if anybody has done the"What charactor would you be?"Under the games section on AMC.
I ended up with"Dale" the first time.Blah,blah wisdom and stuff.lol

http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-walking-dead

----------


## Sarge47

The Walking dead continues tonight on AMC, are you ready?  As for which character I would be, the answer is *NONE OF THEM!*  They're all pretty stupid!     :Cool2:

----------


## natertot

I agree Sarge, but I'm still addicted to the show! My wife loves it too, and she is not a zombie person at all!

----------


## Rick

Looking forward to another season of second guessing the writers!! Whoopee!

----------


## crashdive123

> I agree Sarge, but I'm still addicted to the show! My wife loves it too, *and she is not a zombie person at all*!


Well that sure is a relief!  Probably less need to stand guard huh?

----------


## JPGreco

Yeah, I can't stop watching this show even though I find so many things ridiculous at times.

----------


## natertot

> Well that sure is a relief!  Probably less need to stand guard huh?


Oh, no! There is always plenty of need to stand gaurd!

----------


## letslearntogether47

Well,that ending was intense.Kind of figured living people would be just as dangerous or even more so than walkers.

----------


## Sarge47

> Well,that ending was intense.Kind of figured living people would be just as dangerous or even more so than walkers.


I've been waiting for the "bad guys" to show up.  The trailer shows Rick, Hershel, and Glen trapped in the bar surrounded by the two dead dudes' gun-toting buddies.  Looks like a good old fashioned gun fight.  That's the thing, Walkers can't shoot, can't think, and can't run.  Starting to get wild!     :Cool2:

----------


## SARKY

So who is really more dangerous? The walkers or other humans?

----------


## Sarge47

> So who is really more dangerous? The walkers or other humans?


Good question, lawlessness can kill just as easy as a flesh-eating zombie; and when you add a working, thinking, planning human brain into the mix...well look out.  I think that this is the point that George Romero was trying to make in his original "Night of the Living Dead."     :Cool2:

----------


## natertot

> So who is really more dangerous? The walkers or other humans?


I think they are both equal on the danger level, they are just dangerous in different ways. A walker is dead, it is a gauranteed enemy without doubt. A human is unknown, although as pushy as they guys were about the farm, it was a little obvious. I think additional people to the group can be an asset, but those people have give the group a reason to add them. Just because you ask doesn't mean you get accepted.

----------


## SARKY

Additional "good" people would be an asset. 
The other thing which bothers me is there is all this stuff around, useful stuff, and not one of these morons can figure out how to make a flame thrower from a garden sprayer? Nor how to make an electric gas siphon out of tubing and an electric gas pump? Never mind all the weapons and ammo they just leave behind. Nor how much ammo they wasted killing the barn zombies. This is definitely a time for "one shot, one kill"!

----------


## Sarge47

> Additional "good" people would be an asset. 
> The other thing which bothers me is there is all this stuff around, useful stuff, and not one of these morons can figure out how to make a flame thrower from a garden sprayer? Nor how to make an electric gas siphon out of tubing and an electric gas pump? Never mind all the weapons and ammo they just leave behind. Nor how much ammo they wasted killing the barn zombies. This is definitely a time for "one shot, one kill"!


Exactly, and they could have just set the barn on fire, but then we wouldn't have known the fate of the little girl...and it wouldn't have been as dramatic.  There are a lot of military weapons everywhere and these idiots just hang onto limited civilian firearms...go figure!     :Cool2:

----------


## Sarge47

Another thought, what about communications?  Rick, the Sheriff, wasted his radio trying to reach that black guy way back in the opening episode of season 1.  These guys need a communication system to keep in touch so that they know when someone needs help...it's not the early 1800s for crying out loud!     :Cool2:

----------


## Winter

Why did Rick's wife drive after them? That lady's charecter is getting on my nerves.

----------


## letslearntogether47

> Why did Rick's wife drive after them? That lady's charecter is getting on my nerves.


That also blew my mind.She's never chased after them before and stayed put.
Rick and Glenn were well aware of Hershal's daughter being in shock.
Why all of a sudden freak out and go off looking for them?Even when you have to use a map to find the center of town.

Anybody else notice Daryl whittling what appeared to be a bolt for his cross bow?
Can a modern cross bow even fire something that can splinter so easy?I hope he had some pionts made up for them.Or the whole skull penetration 
concept would be way off base.

----------


## Rick

Personally, I think her going after them was a way to lose the baby since she didn't really know who's it was. That was going to be a complication. The next episode will tell if I'm right or not but I can't see them taking the baby thing to conclusion. We'll see.

----------


## Sarge47

As I said before, my wife gets spoilers on this series and I already knew what was coming tonight.  I know that many on here like to be surprised so I'm NOT going to post anything public...however if anybody wants me to share, PM me for the info.     :Scared:

----------


## letslearntogether47

Gee,no comments on last night episode?
It's been a wild two episodes.And looks like the season finaly is going to be a blood bath.

----------


## Rick

I wasn't all that surprised with Dale. I was shocked about Shane, though. I didn't see that coming.

----------


## Winter

I was happy Dale finally got it. He was too naive for zombie land. Glad to see Shane go as well. The group should come together with both of their radical members gone.

BUT, how did Shane turn into a walker?
 The Zombie virus must be airborne or all of them are carriers and all they need to do is die to become a zombie. 

I'm disappointed that the show has no good female character.

----------


## letslearntogether47

> I was happy Dale finally got it. He was too naive for zombie land. Glad to see Shane go as well. The group should come together with both of their radical members gone.
> 
> BUT, how did Shane turn into a walker?
>  The Zombie virus must be airborne or all of them are carriers and all they need to do is die to become a zombie. .




The guards on the"18 miles out" episode.Randal and now Shane had not been bitten.
So,I'm guessing it's airborne.Unless somehow Shane cut himself after stabbing the zombie in the head during the school bus siege.
Also believe that Andrea will become a more important character and other female leads will join the group.

----------


## Winter

Shane did cut himself, on purpose, during the school bus scene.

----------


## Rick

With all the blood spraying around I'm surprised they haven't spouted zombie heads by the dozen. Rick had Shane's blood all over him in last night's episode. I've always found it odd that you could have the blood all over your face and hands and not contract it and let one of them scratch you and zap you're a zombie. 

I like the carrier idea. I don't recall Dale getting covered in blood and if it was airborne he should have popped right up. Maybe that's the difference.

----------


## letslearntogether47

I know.In the episode"Guts"they cover themselves in blood.
But,then take the time to put mask and glasses on and discuss avoiding blood in the mouth.
Of course this is before the secret whisper from Jenner at the CDC to Rick.

Not sure if anybody else noticed this.But nobody,living or a walker has glasses on.
The odds of that happening is like......oh impossible.
Even Dale and Herschel didn't have corrective lenses.

----------


## Rick

I just hope the zombie that attacks me turns out to be near sighted. Woot!

----------


## Winter

I'm just happy something is happening. It looked like it was just gonna be post zombie farmville for a couple episodes.

----------


## Renatus

deleted....

----------


## Rick

I don't think so. I have it from a friend of a friend's cousin that he whispered, "I'm going to blow the place up."

----------


## crashdive123

or......third door on the left.  Flush twice.

----------


## Rick

Hmm. Might have been one and the same.

----------


## letslearntogether47

> I don't think so. I have it from a friend of a friend's cousin that he whispered, "I'm going to blow the place up."


Word has it that he said"we don't validate parking".

----------


## Rick

OOh. That would be a show stopper right there. Get it? Show stopper? I slay myself.

----------


## letslearntogether47

Interesting season finaly.
Looks like the gang is back on a road trip again.

----------


## Chris

Nope, no road trip. You'll notice at the end they pan up and you see a structure in the distance, obviously an old prison. I've been telling my wife they needed to find a prison since the show started. It looks like Rick finally realized they needed somewhere fortified, but he, nor anyone else, had any idea of what that could be, they aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.  Concrete or steel walls with minimal windows and ideally a sturdy fence. Warehouses, old army bases, schools, these might all work, but the structure most fortified would be a prison.

----------


## natertot

> Nope, no road trip. You'll notice at the end they pan up and you see a structure in the distance, obviously an old prison. I've been telling my wife they needed to find a prison since the show started. It looks like Rick finally realized they needed somewhere fortified, but he, nor anyone else, had any idea of what that could be, they aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.  Concrete or steel walls with minimal windows and ideally a sturdy fence. Warehouses, old army bases, schools, these might all work, but the structure most fortified would be a prison.


I agree with you Chris. A prison would also contain food, water, and medical supplies. Prison might also have vehicles and it's own fuel source. The only concern I'd have with a prison is the thousands of walkers there, or thousands of regular dead. That would have to be cleared out and could be quite labor intensive for a small group.

----------


## letslearntogether47

Yeah,clearing a prison of walkers might be a little dangerous.But if done it would be ideal.
Especially if there's room to garden and keep live stock within the gates.

----------


## natertot

> Yeah,clearing a prison of walkers might be a little dangerous.But if done it would be ideal.
> Especially if there's room to garden and keep live stock within the gates.


Bingo! Being able to remain self sufficient behind the walls is key. The other thing that has yet to be revealed is that even though everyone is "infected", what is the long term effect of it without actually dieing? It seemed like it warped Shanes mind over time and I can't help but to wonder if it is doing the same to Rick. Of course it could be just the stress and experiences of the new life style in general that is causing it. I just can't believe that a disease that can make walkers has no effect whatsoever on the living that carry it.

----------


## natertot

Also, What is up with that character that saved Andrea's backside?

----------


## Winter

> Also, What is up with that character that saved Andrea's backside?


Weird...Black Ninja chick with 2 pet zombies on chains.

----------


## letslearntogether47

> Weird...Black Ninja chick with 2 pet zombies on chains.


All I'll say is it's a favorite charator from the comic book that's pretty badazz..

----------


## Sarge47

> Nope, no road trip. You'll notice at the end they pan up and you see a structure in the distance, obviously an old prison. I've been telling my wife they needed to find a prison since the show started. It looks like Rick finally realized they needed somewhere fortified, but he, nor anyone else, had any idea of what that could be, they aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.  Concrete or steel walls with minimal windows and ideally a sturdy fence. Warehouses, old army bases, schools, these might all work, but the structure most fortified would be a prison.


Really, ya all think so huh?  Suuurrrreee it is!  Bru-hoo-hoooha-ha-ha!  And what did prisons house?  Not "church folks," that's for sure!  If the series follows the comic it's gonna be bad!     :Devil2:

----------


## Sarge47

> All I'll say is it's a favorite charator from the comic book that's pretty badazz..


It's about time somebody showed how versatile of a weapon the Katana is!  If you don't believe me just ask Howie Briton from the "Wall of God!"  Also, the group needs to find some Walkie Talkies, CB's or something to enhance long distance communication!  BTW, Walmart is a great "hunker-bunker" as well!     :Devil2:

----------


## JPGreco

I don't know about the finale.  Once on the road it was pretty good, but the whole zombie attack on the farm was absurd.  You don't have to goat zombies on to chasing you, sorry rick, yelling at them was  dumb.  Amazing how so many of the group can tap head shots from moving vehicles.  The first plan of driving off with the zombies following would have worked just fine.

As for Rick's little speech, he might have tried starting with "shane tried to kill me, it was me or him".  I don't know, it just keeps going in and out of awesomeness.  Dale's death was terrible (as in stupid).  Shane vs Rick was awesome.  I'm not fond of the "we're all infected" aspect, is that in the comics too?

----------


## letslearntogether47

> I'm not fond of the "we're all infected" aspect, is that in the comics too?


Yes it is.
What I see is the director is trying to show that they are all changing.
As mentioned in the Talking Dead,the group now is a Ricktatorship.No more democracy.

----------


## crashdive123

I never read the comics.  I've only seen a couple of zombie type movies, but am enjoying the series.  I guess since I don't know all of the zombie do's and don't's I view it with a less critical eye.

----------


## Sparky93

Was it just me, or did Hershel have that shotgun of infinite ammo in the season finale......

----------


## Sparky93

> It's about time somebody showed how versatile of a weapon the Katana is!  If you don't believe me just ask Howie Briton from the "Wall of God!"  Also, the group needs to find some Walkie Talkies, CB's or something to enhance long distance communication!  BTW, Walmart is a great "hunker-bunker" as well!


FIY, In the event of a zombie apocalypse I would be the bad *** dude with zombies on the chains and a sword at the end.... just say'n....

----------


## Chris

Didn't read the comics, but the best choice is a decommissioned prison, ie empty. A decommissioned military base would work too, but probably would not be as fortified as a prison. Old mental hospitals, etc, might also work. You could even use an old civil war fort or something, one that had been turned into a tourist attraction, but it wouldn't have the more modern amenities of a prison.

----------


## Sarge47

> Didn't read the comics, but the best choice is a decommissioned prison, ie empty. A decommissioned military base would work too, but probably would not be as fortified as a prison. Old mental hospitals, etc, might also work. You could even use an old civil war fort or something, one that had been turned into a tourist attraction, but it wouldn't have the more modern amenities of a prison.


Agreeing here; too bad that they're not in San Francisco with access to Alcatraz!  That prison is on an island surrounded by severe ocean currents.  No Zombie would would be able to get there to attack them!   :Creepy:

----------


## Sarge47

> Was it just me, or did Hershel have that shotgun of infinite ammo in the season finale......


He had the "senior citizen" model that doesn't require re-loading...much easier on old man's hands!     :Whistling:

----------


## crashdive123

> Was it just me, or did Hershel have that shotgun of infinite ammo in the season finale......





> He had the "senior citizen" model that doesn't require re-loading...much easier on old man's hands!



He was shown reloading a few times.

----------


## Rick

The ideal place for them to head to is the Georgia Diagnostic and Classification State Prison. It has it's own medical facility. Booyah! (not that I'd know anything about that)

----------


## crashdive123

> The ideal place for them to head to is the Georgia Diagnostic and Classification State Prison. It has it's own medical facility. Booyah! (not that I'd know anything about that)


Yeah, but I hear that the phone system there is lacking. :Innocent:

----------


## letslearntogether47

Yippeeee!
Oct. 14 and season 3 starts.

----------


## natertot

I saw that this morning too. I am soo ready to see how the saga continues!

(Besides, Maggie is hot!)  :Creepy:

----------


## canid

I'm waiting.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> I generally just sit down with my cricket bat, give a good belch as a starter and enjoy.


Slightly OT, but related.  My son has always been a fan of really scarey movies.  One Friday night shortly after Christmas, when he was about 12 or 13, I came home from working a late shift.  There he sat in front of the television, watching one of the Jason or Friday the 13th movies.  For personal protection my son was wielding a 1.5-inch-thick, 18-inch-long, candy cane that Santa had left on the mantel.

[It was REALLY difficult to keep a straight face...]

----------


## letslearntogether47

So does owl taste like chicken?

----------


## SARKY

Or does chicken taste like owl?

----------


## Chris

I liked the premiere, they finally seemed to be acting disciplined and serious. Finally got around to fashioning silencers, finally realized someone should be rear guard, etc.

----------


## Sarge47

I noticed that too.  Still though, no walkie-talkies.  Radio communication would really help.   Get civilian models with rechargeable batteries. recharge the batteries by using a small power inverter plugged into a car's cigarette lighter.  Little Carl's getting tough and hard.  Daryl's enjoying the whole thing. I Also like the Black lady with the Katana, I wouldn't want to mess with her!     :Creepy:

----------


## letslearntogether47

Did they ever give a time line?
They obviously skipped forward past winter.
Lori is showing at least 5 months.So I would guess the farm got overrun in Oct. sometime and it's around March.
Where's Dale when you need him?He's the only one that kept track of time.

----------


## ctdcb18b

i like the show imo it is one of the most realistic rendition of what could be but now tell me you would go out of your way to go to a dencly populated area for a small luxury i doubt it would be worth the risk they have the cars they have cuz they are there personal cars as far as reenforcing them that would have bin a good idea i think but all in all its a good show imo

----------


## Desert Rat!

nice hatchet job on the leg, I would only hope to have as much precision if I had to amputate a limb.

----------


## natertot

Good premiere. Like the unison and team work. Extra points for silincers and hand to hand weaponry. Carl seems to have grown up and extra points for attempting to eat dog food! Lori is up to drama......again. Daryl getting the owl was awesome.

All in all, looking forward to the rest of the season!

----------


## Sarge47

In the 1st season Rick had a hand held radio that he used to try and communicate with that black fellow he'd met right after he'd gotten out of the hospital.  Communication is what they need to work on...that and night vision equipment if they want to see in dark rooms.  Also, according to the author, the title of the show is NOT referring to the Zombies, but to the living!                :Cool2:

----------


## letslearntogether47

> nice hatchet job on the leg, I would only hope to have as much precision if I had to amputate a limb.


Hershal should have been left in a secure area.
He is after all their only survivor with medical training.

----------


## Sarge47

> Hershal should have been left in a secure area.
> He is after all their only survivor with medical training.


Not to mention an experienced farmer that could really help in planting crops.  With Rick's wife PG they really need him!     :Cool2:

----------


## letslearntogether47

Prisoners are bad folk......who wouda thunk?

----------


## itsken78

hehehehe, machete to the head!

----------


## natertot

I also like the "practice c-section" on a walker. That would be interesting. Perhaps Daryl should do it, he seems good with anatomy after disecting the walker last season!

----------


## Rick

Did I call it back on 143 or what? Did I? Did I? They've traveled 600 miles to find a prison that was about 4 blocks away in Atlanta. Go figure. I still think a couple of dueces and a hummer or two would get them where ever in a hurry. Can you mount quad .22s in a duece?

----------


## letslearntogether47

There was so much action last night during this episode,it was intense.
Can't wait till this Sunday to see what happens next.

----------


## Rick

Rebar in the eye. Whodda thunked it?

----------


## carnivor way

> Here is a link to watch past episodes if you are interested
> 
> http://series-cravings.info/watch-th...ng-dead-online


hey pal thanks for posting this link im almost caught up . the walking dead is very entertaining !!

----------


## letslearntogether47

Not sure why hey have the charactor Michone being such a mute so far.
I mean can't they at least have her talk with Andrea more?
There's more to the charactor than just evil eyes at everybody.

----------


## ryaninmichigan

Ya she just stood around and sneered. I like the woodbeary concept. The Gov is one sick bastard for sure. And what about the tea they were drinking?

----------


## JPGreco

It is soooooooooooo different from the comic book.  I've been reading that and the governor is beyond crazy in the comic.  More characters too.  Carl capped Shane too, and not zombie Shane....

----------


## Sarge47

Don't want to give too much away, but it's gonna get really bloody tonight, a real "tear-jerker!"  Be ready!   :Sad:

----------


## BENESSE

> Don't want to give too much away, but it's gonna get really bloody tonight, a real "tear-jerker!"  Be ready!


I'm on pins and needles. Hope I'll be able to tear myself away from watching the aftermath of Sandy.

----------


## JPGreco

The best episode I've seen...

----------


## itsken78

well, lost 1 good character & 1 dead-weight character.. go Karl! looks like Andrea is gonna switch to the Gov.'s side of things & Merle, is gonna bail out....thoughts?

----------


## RandyRhoads

Hmm a machette going through a whole human head skull included in one swipe...

----------


## canid

spoiler (and also poor taste) alert:
http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/t...l-me-maybe.jpg

----------


## RandyRhoads

HAhahaha after I saw this show for the first time last night I tried finding some sort of picture in the style of old yeller "No, she's my mom, i'll do it" but couldn't. THanks!

----------


## letslearntogether47

It's ironic that Andrew was the reason for the chaos and the death of 2 more survivors.
Rick decided to leave him locked in the room with walkers instead of doing the deed himself.How he escaped,I have no idea.
Also,woud you trust Oscar now?

----------


## JPGreco

Well, it is now nowhere near the comic... lol

I guess I would have to give Oscar the benefit of the doubt, kind of like Herschel did with Rick's group.

----------


## ryaninmichigan

That was probably the best epesode of the series. I bet Rick doesn't anyone else go to chance. He will kill everything that will get in the way now. This is going to push him into Shane teritory.Can't wait for the rest of the season.

----------


## Desert Rat!

I don't know did anyone actually see Carl shoot his mom?? HMMMM.?

----------


## letslearntogether47

No,they never showed it.Just heard the shot.But after last nights episode there's no doubt Lori is gone.
There was a few confusing parts during the show last night.Glenn digs 3 hole or one and then the prisoners dig 2.
Odd,seeing how they only found T dog and not Carol or Lori's bodies.
But,that was definitely an....awwwwwwww.....moment when Darrel fed the baby.I do like his name for the baby as well.lol

----------


## Sarge47

> No,they never showed it.Just heard the shot.But after last nights episode there's no doubt Lori is gone.
> There was a few confusing parts during the show last night.Glenn digs 3 hole or one and then the prisoners dig 2.
> Odd,seeing how they only found T dog and not Carol or Lori's bodies.
> But,that was definitely an....awwwwwwww.....moment when Darrel fed the baby.I do like his name for the baby as well.lol


Rick stabbed the Zombie over and over again that had devoured Lori's body, remember?  Then the phone rang.

----------


## natertot

Yeah, I'm kinda curious about the phone thing. I also wonder about carl and his abvious mental state that the show seems not to address. Hmmmmm.

----------


## letslearntogether47

> Rick stabbed the Zombie over and over again that had devoured Lori's body, remember?  Then the phone rang.


Yeah that's right.But no Carols body.
Could a zombie actually consume the skeleton,cranium?

----------


## ctdcb18b

rick went nuts right this is def a awesome show

----------


## Sarge47

> Yeah that's right.But no Carols body.
> Could a zombie actually consume the skeleton,cranium?


Good point, I don't know, but it looked like her hair was hanging from it's mouth!  Now a question, who's on the phone?

 :Mellow:

----------


## itsken78

probably some annoying telemarketer... or worse...collections agency!

----------


## Desert Rat!

I think Lori is alive, Carol found her and moved her, what did the zombies hide her cloths and shoes after totally consuming her body? we shall see, its probably Carol on the phone.

----------


## natertot

> probably some annoying telemarketer... or worse...collections agency!


Or another polical poll..........

----------


## canid

Yeah, I could really see Gallup opinion-poll efforts suffering in a post zombocalypse wasteland. I'm sure they're calling to find out how people fee about that.

----------


## letslearntogether47

I watched The Talking Dead on demand last night.
They had the director Greg Nicataro and a guest celeb.
The celeb said the holes are dug just for remebrance and there are no bodies in them.
The director stated that 2 of the holes had remains.But he had that look like something was being hidden.
There's been a lot of talk that the grave that is Carol's,where Daryl lays the rose only has the scarve they found by T Dog's body.
This would explain why Nicataro stated 2 of the graves had remains.
The director also stated that we will find out pronto,who is on the phone.
I'll be watched for sure this Sunday night.

----------


## jfeatherjohn

> I think Lori is alive, Carol found her and moved her, what did the zombies hide her cloths and shoes after totally consuming her body? we shall see, its probably Carol on the phone.


I watched Talking Dead after the show, and both of the folks confirmed that it was Lori in that walker's distended belly.

I need a hobby...

----------


## Thomas Johnson

No real answer to that i guess, however in one of the first episodes one of the guys steals a pretty neat car:-) But in reality you would want to consider a ride that has good milage on the gallon. But driving a vehicle that you are familiar with and know how to fix would also be a good thing.

----------


## letslearntogether47

I'm begining to wonder if Glenn is going to be around much longer.
The previews for next week didn't look good.

----------


## letslearntogether47

Welp,it was the mid-season finaly last night.

The Dixon bros finaly meet again.Somehow I think Daryll and Merle could take on all of Woodbury and win.
I hear the Governor is going to keep an eye out for Michonne.
Somebody commented on The Talking Dead.
If you take Hershal,Merle and the Governor and combine them.....you have the ultimate pirate.lol

----------


## Tootsiepop254

I think Andrea is starting to wake up and see Michonne was right about Woodbury.  Merle can suck eggs, but daryl is the MAN.  Interested in seeing how they make it out.  I bet Andrea steps in to help them.

----------


## letslearntogether47

Agree,Andrea is somehow going to play into this Merle/Daryl "kill them"thing.

----------


## Sarge47

If you paid close attention to the quick scenes of next season you may have noticed Daryl and his ever-present cross-bow running through the woods.  That slut, Andrea, has to start seeing the truth sooner or later. :Drool:  

Little Carl is becoming a new hero of the group, he's getting to be quite hardened!  When the series started out most of the TV audience hated him, but now that he's becoming more like Daryl they're warming up to him!   When this season started somebody on here asked why did they move the time frame up 8 months.  That was explained later, they had to have a reason why Carl was a lot bigger than before.     :Sailor: 

Daryl, though, is by far the TV fans favorite!     :Thumbup1:  

February 10th they will be back with another 8 episodes, I can  hardly wait! 

 And for those of you that missed some of the episodes, New Year's Eve and New Year's day they will run all 3 season's  Episodes back-to-back, and in order!         :clap:

----------


## JPGreco

Norman Reemus is the MAN...  His character Daryl just reinforces that.  They've gone so far off the comic already I hope he sticks around for a long time (he's not even in the comic yet when they get to the prison).

I never had a problem with Carl in the early episodes.  If anything, I though he was doing a very good job at being your average kid.  That was good cause you got to see him man up quite a bit over the series.  It would be odd if he started out hard *** or hadn't become hard *** yet.

----------


## letslearntogether47

This says a lot.lol

----------


## Sarge47

New episode tonight!........... :Drool:

----------


## Rick

Frankly, I can do without the visions thingie. The governor had a melt down and now Rick is having one. Palease.

----------


## letslearntogether47

> Frankly, I can do without the visions thingie. The governor had a melt down and now Rick is having one. Palease.


Agree,
I would think if somebody had a vision like that,and were the leader of a group.They would at least try to keep it to themselves.
Breaking down like that in front of Tyreese's group was a little off.
And,why is is shunning Michone like that.What the heck did she do to get such BS from Rick.
All I've seen her do is help them.
Any thoughts on Glenn's stability?He really lost it for a moment when he stomped that walkers head in.

----------


## letslearntogether47

The Walking Dead returns Sunday Oct 13.
Can't wait to see the Andrea funeral. :Laugh:

----------


## GreatUsername

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES

This is perfect timing, since this week is Human Vs Zombie Tag at my university. I've been in zombie-survival mode for 48 hours, another three days to go!

----------


## JPGreco

I gave up watching it.  I even tried reading the graphic novel to see if it was any better, but it really wasn't (some of it was awesome, but just not that great).  They lost me with some of the crap they were pulling.  They secured a prison and then do nothing to better the security and walkers get in?  WTF!  Were they on vacation?  Why would they not actively kill all the ones at the fences?  I would kill every single one that came up to the fence, why let them wander?  Things like that just started to bother me and I couldn't stick with it.

So what's even going on lately?  Governor is still alive huh?  Have the two groups fought each other yet?  The one chick is a mega babe though, Maggie (Lauren Cohen), wow!  Is she still alive?

----------


## crashdive123

> IThe one chick is a mega babe though, Maggie (Lauren Cohen), wow!  Is she still alive?


We ain't telling.  You ain't interested. :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

You just don't get it. You HAVE to let zombies in the prison. How you gonna practice if you don't have a good zombie or two to thwack once in a while? And letting them roam improves the chances that it will be a surprise and keeps your wits sharp. What's with shooting bottles off a shelf. That doesn't do any good. A man's gotta be ready. 

As for Maggie, well there was this one scene where she...yeah, what Crash said.

----------


## JPGreco

Rick, I do have google incognito windows for searching for anything Lauren Cohen related that I wouldn't want in my browser history :Detective:

----------


## Rick

Pfffft. We saw it all first hand. So there Mr. Johnny Come Lately.

----------


## letslearntogether47

Did you find this?
http://www.maxim.com/girls-of-maxim/...s-lauren-cohan

BTW,it's marathon time again.It's on AMC right now.

----------


## Rick

Okay....Guess who has their own new series? Can't guess? Okay, Daryl! Yeah, Daryl......the title is Daryl Dixon Homicide Cop and mtv is producing it. And guess who else is in it? "Brother" Merle. Does this mean that one or both are going to be offed in Walking Dead? Sure hope not. mtv lists it as a "series". I don't know what the quotes mean. But it sure looks.....violent. 

http://m.mtv.com/videos/video.rbml;j...ck=999-001-001

----------


## natertot

> Okay....Guess who has their own new series? Can't guess? Okay, Daryl! Yeah, Daryl......the title is Daryl Dixon Homicide Cop and mtv is producing it. And guess who else is in it? "Brother" Merle. Does this mean that one or both are going to be offed in Walking Dead? Sure hope not. mtv lists it as a "series". I don't know what the quotes mean. But it sure looks.....violent. 
> 
> http://m.mtv.com/videos/video.rbml;j...ck=999-001-001


Uhh, Rick...... Merle was offed last season. He got in a fight, lost, became a walker, and Daryl put him down.

----------


## letslearntogether47

> Okay....Guess who has their own new series? Can't guess? Okay, Daryl! Yeah, Daryl......the title is Daryl Dixon Homicide Cop and mtv is producing it. And guess who else is in it? "Brother" Merle. Does this mean that one or both are going to be offed in Walking Dead? Sure hope not. mtv lists it as a "series". I don't know what the quotes mean. But it sure looks.....violent. 
> 
> http://m.mtv.com/videos/video.rbml;j...ck=999-001-001


Odd how they talked about Daryl,Michonne and the young fellow with the red(i'm gonna die) shirt talked about Daryl being a homicide cop before they entered the supermarket with raining zombies.

----------


## Rick

I forgot about that. They did make a big deal of the whole Homicide Cop thingy. 

@ Nater

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## natertot

> I forgot about that. They did make a big deal of the whole Homicide Cop thingy. 
> 
> @ Nater
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Lol! That's hilarious! Thanks for the laugh.

----------


## letslearntogether47

So,I was watching Blade 2 and there was a very young Norman Reedus in it.

----------


## Rick

Looks like there is going to be a spin off series in 2015. This one won't follow the comic and won't be in Georgia so the door is wide open on the format. It will be the same zombie environment but all new people. 

http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/...-spinoff-show/

----------


## letslearntogether47

Anybody else see the part where Rick digs up the hand gun and make a connection?
I guess ,and this is just discussion I read,cause I'm not sure.
But,that was Carl's gun that was buried.

Carl seems to have put away his bad a** ways.for now anyways.

----------


## Rick

I was surprised how much that kid had grown over the winter. He must be in one of those growing spurts younin's have on occasion. I thought that kid was the biggest pain in the butt and when he got shot was hoping that was the end of the character. Now, they have a lot to work with so it will be interesting to see what they do with him this season. 

Here's a question for you. If you were choosing council members would Glenn be a front running for that slot? His temper has been his biggest character role so far. Not sure I'd want him making life and death decisions. I'll bet they mellow him out this season just because.

----------


## letslearntogether47

No,Glenn would be a junior member of the council and Hershal would be lead.

----------


## letslearntogether47

Early footage of Daryl Dixon/Norman Reedus learning the cross bow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSWxQBq33hE

----------


## letslearntogether47

Gov: I have a tank  :Tank: 
Rick: I have a Darryl
Darryl: Challenge accepted  :m107:

----------


## 1stimestar

> Gov: I have a tank 
> Rick: I have a Darryl
> Darryl: Challenge accepted


Hahhahha.  *clap, clap, clap

----------


## Desert Rat!

Nothing like a fleet footed young man with a few hand grenades, :Thumbup1:  and an attitude !!!

----------


## Rick

Is it just me or does this year's episode seem like three lines of dialogue followed by five minutes of commercials? I don't think I've ever seen a program have so many commercials. It was like the scene in Idiocracy where the TV is nothing but commercials interrupted by a few seconds of programming. I turned it off during the third set of commercials and sent AMC a note.

----------


## kyratshooter

Was a time when the commercial break was 3 minutes long and came every 15 minutes.

Now the industry standard is a 5 minute commercial break 5 times in the show, with a 7 minute break on the hour. 

With extremely popular shows they probably fudge and stick an extra break in there.  At a million dollars a minute I would!

----------


## Rick

And that's why I have Netflix.

----------


## hunter63

Did a survey during the news 5:00 to 6:00 time slot........20 min actual news,....... 40 min commercials....some were 15 in a row.
Mostly medical stuff, cars, car insurance, investments, and furniture....and show promos.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Rick, that's why I no longer watch TV. The others in the House keep trying to get me stuck on series and I steadfastly resist. There may be an exception coming up. I hear that American Horror Story is going to have a story arc called "Innsmouth". That sounds interesting.

Otherwise, I stick to movies and lecture series. The Library, I was absolutely delighted to learn, have a lot of the Learning Company lectures that I haven't collected. And there are great lecture and how-to series all over the Internet (one thing that drew me to this site.)

----------


## Iskander

Interesting thread. Interesting because it started in 2011 and a lot of the comments were kinda iffy on the show, now it seems most of you are hooked lol. I loved it right from the start, but I haven't had TV since before the show even started. Watched a lot of DVDs, but now have Netflix. As such I won't be reading all of this thread until Season 5 is finished. In the meantime here's something you all will enjoy. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jR4lLJu_-wE

He just did season 4 too

----------


## Grizz123

> Is it just me or does this year's episode seem like three lines of dialogue followed by five minutes of commercials? I don't think I've ever seen a program have so many commercials. It was like the scene in Idiocracy where the TV is nothing but commercials interrupted by a few seconds of programming. I turned it off during the third set of commercials and sent AMC a note.


I noticed they do that on the first and last episodes of the season

----------


## hayshaker

i love watching the walking dead even though i dont have television .i stopped watching tv when the gov said you had to
have the black box. so i buy the seris when it come out on dvd. i have all 4 seasons. though no t-shirt and bobblehead doll collection
or sword of miccone.

----------


## Grizz123

Last night episode was freaky, one of the best yet. Am I the only one still watching it?

----------


## crashdive123

> Last night episode was freaky, one of the best yet. Am I the only one still watching it?


Nope.  I watch it every week, along with the previous week's episode for a "reminder" on what I saw last week.

----------


## Grizz123

Ok, when Carol and Carl investigated the other house, Carol grabbed a stack of paper and pens and walked out. I think they know they are being watched and are communicating via paper. All the "secret meetings" they are having in the woods and on the porch are for show.

Sasha wanted to man the tower but Deanna said not now. I think Deanna's group is watching everyone inside the fence, paying close attention to Rick's crew, and Rick's crew knows they are being watched.

The house they are living in has been bugged and the only way to retrieve the bugs was to invite everyone to a party and get them out of the house.

The little kid that Carol scared the bejebbers out of (she scared me too, LOL) said he tells his mom everything. I think he is being used as a spy because for the most part, kids go unnoticed.

With only certain people aloud to have guns inside the walls, the walls built to keep people in and everyone having a job that fits them and the community, it reminds me of the Berlin wall and the USSR 

Deanna handed Sasha two boxes of ammo and shut the gate, did she get banished or patrolling outside the walls?? I also wonder how many people Rick's group have not spotted, how big is Deanna's real group??

Everything is going to hit the fan next week, should be another good episode.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm still trying to figure out what's up with the husband of they woman that cut Rick's hair.  Something ain't right about him......but that might be said of several people.

----------


## Grizz123

> I'm still trying to figure out what's up with the husband of they woman that cut Rick's hair.  Something ain't right about him......but that might be said of several people.


I get the impression he is someplace he doesn't want to be and being forced to do things he doesn't want to do.

----------


## welderguy

How did I miss this thread??!!?? I crawl off to the room lock the door and never miss an episode!! I also watch it recorded so i can skip commercials!

----------


## welderguy

> I'm still trying to figure out what's up with the husband of they woman that cut Rick's hair.  Something ain't right about him......but that might be said of several people.


I dont know why But I get a weird vibe from the whole Alexandria thing!!! But yeah his attitude seemed abrasive that night he said hi to Rick sitting on his porch!

----------


## crashdive123

At least they're not looking to eat the new people like at Terminus.

----------


## Desert Rat!

The gun rick took looked like his wife's old gun

----------


## letslearntogether47

No chickens in Alexandria safe zone?

----------


## Grizz123

Hmm, interesting episode, Carol has a new target, Deanna's crew is proving to be worthless which brings up the question, how did they survive for so long?? And another one of Rick's crew is gone, season 5 has not been good for them.

----------


## crashdive123

I thought last night was a very good episode.  You do sort of wonder how they survived before they took in Rick's team.

----------


## Rick

My team? Oh, you meant.....never mind.

----------


## madmax

We'll find out.  Loved the first part of the series.  The middle was "eh".  I'm getting back into it.  Rick and Daryl better stay alive or I'm done.  Carl will probably play in more and more.  But the writers just love to kill 'em off.

----------


## Grizz123

I'm beginning to wonder if they kill off Daryl this season. He is showing signs of weakness by not wanting to carry a gun and buddy buddy with his spaghetti eating friends

----------


## letslearntogether47

> I'm beginning to wonder if they kill off Daryl this season. He is showing signs of weakness by not wanting to carry a gun and buddy buddy with his spaghetti eating friends


I'm thinking this season finaly is going to have both Daryl. Daryl has to go to make way for Abraham.

----------


## letslearntogether47

There's a lot of "trending" going on talking about who will die tonight in the season finale.
I'm guessing at least 2 major characters will be leaving.

----------


## kyratshooter

There would be a flash mob protest that put A&E out of business if they kill Daryl off.  

He has a cult following that makes Captains Kirk and Pichard envious.  

There are a lot of folks that would simply quit watching if they eliminate Daryl.

Same for Michonne.  She is the Lt. Uhura of WD and brings a good number of viewers with her.

Either one could support their own spin-off series.

----------


## letslearntogether47

I think our fun loving, squirrel eating, crossbow toting, sombich redneck is going to be killed unfortunately.
Let the riots begin.

----------


## Batch

> There would be a flash mob protest that put A&E out of business if they kill Daryl off.  
> 
> He has a cult following that makes Captains Kirk and Pichard envious.  
> 
> There are a lot of folks that would simply quit watching if they eliminate Daryl.
> 
> Same for Michonne.  She is the Lt. Uhura of WD and brings a good number of viewers with her.
> 
> Either one could support their own spin-off series.


My son's friend says an inside source says Darryl is dead tonight. I don't know.... I bet not.

----------


## hayshaker

say it aint so he,s the onlyone keeping the group alive. none of em can really hunt er nuttin
just saying.

----------


## welderguy

WOW what an episode, I was surprised at how a few things turned out !!!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Very good season ender.

----------


## Grizz123

I question how Daryl, Morgan and the other guy made it back into Alexandria after Rick just ran around shutting the gate and killing the few walkers that made it inside.

----------


## kyratshooter

They had the spare key.  

It's hidden under the big rock just left of the flower bed.

Don't worry the walkers will never find it.

----------


## Rick

If they ever meet a family named Walker everyone is in trouble.

----------


## crashdive123



----------


## Grizz123

If the walkers met Walker Texas ranger, they would be in trouble

----------


## Rick

When zombies see Chuck Norris they crush their own heads.  
Once a zombie bit Chuck Norris on the arm. After 5 days of excruciating pain the zombie died. 
Zombies fear a Chuck Norris apocalypse.
Chuck Norris threw a grenade and killed 50 zombies. Then the grenade exploded. 
A fear of zombies is zombiephobia. A fear of Chuck Norris is just common sense. 
Chuck Norris doesn't try to survive in a zombie apocalypse. The zombies do.

----------


## Grizz123

> When zombies see Chuck Norris they crush their own heads.  
> Once a zombie bit Chuck Norris on the arm. After 5 days of excruciating pain the zombie died. 
> Zombies fear a Chuck Norris apocalypse.
> Chuck Norris threw a grenade and killed 50 zombies. Then the grenade exploded. 
> A fear of zombies is zombiephobia. A fear of Chuck Norris is just common sense. 
> Chuck Norris doesn't try to survive in a zombie apocalypse. The zombies do.


LOL, I'm gonna name one of my knives Chuck Norris just in case the zombies can read

----------


## kyratshooter

Zombies sit around the campfire and tell Chuck Norris stories!

----------


## Rick

And post them on forums!

----------

